# cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Substrate



## MrLarner (26 Oct 2011)

im currently using caribsea eco complete live planted in my 60litre new tank, but the depth is only 2 inches at most, so i want to higher it to about 3 inches and even higher at the back, around 5 inches.
i've ran out of caribsea eco complete so wondered could i put it cat litter which i noticed alot of people using?
if so, whats the best way to do it?
pour the cat litter on top of the eco, mix it all together or try and remove the eco and get the cat litter on the bottom?
once its done i'll be using TNC plugs (substrate fertalizer) but just wondered what would be the best way to go.
also, if cat litter is a NO NO with caribsea eco complete, then could i just buy a bag of black gravel and pour it on top?
any help would be great


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

Yeah you could just buy a bag of black gravel and pour it on, or try putting the cat litter under or mix it in. The cat litter will be a much cheaper option but maybe a bit more work to pop under the Eco complete unless like you say you mix it in. 
It's your choice really. I love the cat litter.


----------



## MrLarner (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

thanks for the reply...
living in london, what are my options for cat litter? do i need to avoid any sort? my misses uses thomas cat litter, so if thats ok, i might steal the bag shes got 
or do i need to buy a certain 1?


----------



## RMS-WaterTreatment (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

I would have thought a clay litter would be best. Silica might be a bit dodgy / toxic. I'm no expert though.


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

There are two cat litters that are readily available Tescos & aristocrat.
Tescos being slightly smaller but both are the same colour & both are very affective.
You want to use the hard baked clay type.
Here you are ... 11 pages of cat litter viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8572


----------



## MrLarner (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

cheers guys, only problem is, i dont have any tesco's near me, i do have a tesco local, which is a small little 1 but the only cat litter they have is thomas cat litter.
http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/product.ph ... cat_litter


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

You could do a bit of online shopping with tesco and order the cat litter with your groceries ;0)


----------



## MrLarner (27 Oct 2011)

*Re: cat litter with Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Subst*

good idea, BUT... my misses does all the shopping, i have no dealing with it. and she shops with Sainsbury.
don't ever remember her even mentioning tesco's


----------

